

Facebook's ad manager on the state of the media - Bartweiss
https://www.facebook.com/mhudack/posts/10152148792566194

======
owenwil
I'm not sure why they're shifting the blame to Facebook; it didn't invent the
crappy stories that get the most clicks, the news outlets did. They engineer
titles in order to get the most shares/clicks out of humans, I don't this is
anything to with Facebook in this case. The algorithms may choose to promote
these more heavily but that's only because people tend to share those types of
headlines _more._

It's a pity that even "real" journalism outlets like Vox and The Verge are
going after the short-term quick fix that is clickbait, but it's not really
their fault either. If that's all that gets readers clicking, and they
ultimately want to survive, it seems that their upper management will choose
to adopt it in order to make it look like they perform better.

You can _choose_ to do better, real journalism, but it's a long slow road to
profitability. Especially if you have investors.

------
rhizome
It sets a poor foundation upon bad faith to equate Judy Miller and Glenn
Greenwald.

